# Happy Easter, Everyone



## Lonna (Mar 27, 2005)

My husband is in the hospital getting his heart fixed, my children are sleeping, and Easter is tomorrow. 

I just wanted to share a traditional Russian Easter greeting: Christ is risen! He is risen indeed!

(Cristos vas ries. Vayistinu vas ries.)

(I would write that truly in Russian, but I'm not sure about the Cyrillic alphabet)

God bless,

Lonna

See one of my favorite Easter photos:

http://www.lonnawilliams.com/BurntDaffodils.jpg

Caption: The first spring after The Old Fire of 2003, daffodils grow in a garden near a Cedar Glen resident's burnt wall. Photo by Lonna Lisa Williams. Reprinted from the "Mountain News."


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy easter! The picture's rather inspiring...is it yours?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 27, 2005)

Indeed! Happy Easter all!


----------



## Lonna (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, the photo is mine own. God made the daffodils!


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 28, 2005)

And a sterling job he did of them, too


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, Happy Easter to Everyone!!! Especially you, Lonna, and my prayers go out to you and your family as always.


----------

